# for the guys I need a sexy Halloween costume



## helloitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

I am not sure if you read my last post, but in short my husband is going to a Halloween party right next door to my house and has said he is going to send me an invite...

Ok so now here is the thing I wan't to look really sexy but am not sure what I should dress as.

What would you find sexy :crazy:


----------



## helloitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

I am thinking about going as a Victorian Vampiress.

lots of red and black have my makeup and fals eylashes done, tall high heel black boots...


----------



## helloitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> I asked hubby this question partly because I was curious too! He said a french maid outfit ( I have one, but I've noticed this mentioned before so you may want to note that this seems to have a lot of appeal). He also mentioned like a sexy/naughty school girl with braided pigtails, short skirt with thigh high pantyhose (preferrably fishnets) with a garter belt to hold them. If you have a nice stomach, he said something showing the midrift. I guess the whole Britney Spears scenario from several years ago.


Thanks for the help I need all I can get LOL


----------



## packedup (Nov 2, 2008)

helloitsme

go the vampire look but basically anything with flesh is a winner for most blokes...dress to your strengths (& all women have strengths)
- I just noticed the post date & with the dateline & everything you are probably (hopefully) at the party as I type...I read your other post & all the best with it. Let us know how you went.
Cheers
P


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

What did you go as?


----------



## helloitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

it went ok he was really strange kept leaving the room when I came in but every one said I looked great !!!!


----------

